# christmas time is here ( JPEG chart attached )



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I re arranged this last year, added a bit of an intro, two page JPEG charts of my version attached, have fun!


----------



## g#m (Apr 12, 2021)

Sounds great. Thank you for including the charts!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

This is giving me hours of entertainment. It’s a lovely arrangement.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I was just playing this one this afternoon from when you posted it last year. Great arrangement!


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

One of my very favourite Christmas tunes; great arrangement and deftly played. Working on this will definitely keep me occupied during my week off!

Thanks for sharing, have a safe and and Merry Christmas!


----------

